# this video made me angry!



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

oh I seen that video a few times, the worst thing is after the horse kicked him I bet you he got beaten harder because of the mans temper. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themoshi27 (Jun 24, 2010)

The man deserved it..but I still feel bad for the guy


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Totally deserved it, beating a horse gets you nowhere


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Wow- all he got was kicked? Good horse! How about some one at the horses head to lead him while pulling................


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Unfortunately most horse sense still belongs to the horses.

Horses: 1
Humans: 0


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ooooh thats a good horse!! There was no need for that guy to hit him/her like that!


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

poor horse. but that man got nailed in the face! haha its what he deserved.


----------



## dizzynurse (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so glad that guy got what he deserved! I too wonder what happened to the horse when he got up. sooo sad!


----------



## beckyarchie (Aug 29, 2009)

it makes me mad that while i watch that video, the horse is probably still in the same situation as it was then, with idiotic handlers :|


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

that man totally got what was coming for him XD smart horse


----------



## RioPony (Jul 12, 2010)

That's ridiculous. Yay horse!


----------

